# what embroidery font



## debragander (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi All,
Can anybody identify this embroidery font.
thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## fastfood (May 11, 2012)

Hey,
Check out Jersey M54.


----------



## flashcam (Feb 3, 2017)

Do most of you digitize your own fonts or buy them? I'm very new to the whole embroidery thing and have been looking for a very specific font and can't find it anywhere. Anywau the font I'm looking for is used to make military name tapes. I just have a small alterations and sew shop near an army base, but get requests for these name tapes all the time. Anywho, if anyone knows anything, I'd appreciate it. I would insert a picture, but haven't figured that out just yet.


----------



## fastfood (May 11, 2012)

@flashcam, I personally digitize but if you are into a repetetive action (and you are, with the army base nearby), you'd want to have a font that's already digitized. That is if your program doesn't support ttf conversion (Wilcom does). 

Read a faq to grab an idea how to upload a pic and show us the font, we'll help


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

flashcam said:


> Do most of you digitize your own fonts or buy them? I'm very new to the whole embroidery thing and have been looking for a very specific font and can't find it anywhere. Anywau the font I'm looking for is used to make military name tapes. I just have a small alterations and sew shop near an army base, but get requests for these name tapes all the time. Anywho, if anyone knows anything, I'd appreciate it. I would insert a picture, but haven't figured that out just yet.


i digitize most of the lettering from scratch because i'm pretty picky. but for name tapes i believe you want to use Franklin Gothic Condensed. I have digitized a Franklin font to be a keyboard lettering because i use it a good bit as well, but it would only be a keyboard font if you have wilcom software. 

for uploading images...i upload the photo at postimage.org. once its uploaded it lists a bunch of links to use for different applications. just copy the one that says "thumbnail for forums"...then paste it in your post.


----------



## flashcam (Feb 3, 2017)

Okay, I think my pic should display. Anyway, this is the font I'm looking for. I don't digitize or anything like that. I do have a home embroidery machine that I can use to make these. My volume would not be very high, but I would like to be able to provide the service to them if needed.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

debragander said:


> Hi All,
> Can anybody identify this embroidery font.
> thanks in advance for any suggestions.


its not one that i've seen. it looks like a combination of franklin and an athletic/college font. i checked whatthefont on myfonts.com and its not coming up. i've had pretty good look with identifont.com. you could try that one?


----------



## fastfood (May 11, 2012)

Check out Amarillo USAF, might do the trick.


----------

